# What Color Pin?



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Red doesn't work for me. Blue is something you'd have to install and see if it works for you..Can't do that either....
maybe your 20 yard pin...maybe. I'd install Orange or Yellow as your 20/40 and G YorO G as your 25/30/35...or visa versa. What size? I'm thinking the standard .019? If you're able to cut some small .25 pieces and place into the pins BEFORE and check color do that. I know there won't be 20" or so of light gathering fiber to really give you a example BUT it'll hive you a good idea what color works and where along your pin housing


----------



## Coolhand72 (Jul 31, 2021)

.019 size. Good point about cutting small size pieces to get a look without taking apart the sight housing. Most of my kill yardages are 20 and under. Was thinking G 20, Y R or O 25, G 30, Y R or O 35, B or G 40. I see green the best I think. That way 20 30 and 40 will be the color I believe I see best. I hope I like the orange. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Red goes dark first in low light or a pop-up so I set that as my 40-50 so I'm not temped to do something stupid. Flo 'Green' is my 20 on both bows and see's 98% of my shots. I have trouble seeing orange but having two pins same colors too close to each other can have a negative impact as well...ask me how I know! Blue is a strange one, mostly indoor color I believe. That's one of the things I will be playing with this off season. .019 if you must know.


----------



## Unluckybigt (8 mo ago)

It is all what works for you. I love green and red outside, and blue for indoors but it is whatever works best for your eyes. I can just say buy different color fibers and try them out and see what you can see best.


----------



## MickeyR (Oct 9, 2019)

Green shows up best for most people. I’d suggest you use that for your first pin at about 30 yards where most shots take place(. All 3 of my pins are green)


----------

